# Happy Birthday NickG!



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Nick!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸♥¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪ Happy Birthday to You ♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸♥¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪
Hope it's a great one!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hope you have a great day Nick!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Nick!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Nick!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy B-day


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Nick!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear NickG!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy birthday Nick!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------

